# Good bbq, good times and some great music, GA.



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Anyone in or around the Lagrange GA area.

I'm going to be hosting a little lunch at the bbq restaurant i manage.
Lunch will be free and the idea is to just have some lunch listen to each others cars and for others as well a myself to hopefully get some usefull tuning information. 
I'm planing on this to be very laid back and if enough of you are interested i may just be able to get a kickass local band and some from drinks thrown in the mix a little later on in the day. 
Right now there is no date that i have planed or anything. Just an idea and a big ass parking lot.:laugh: 
So if this sounds like something you would want to participate in let me know.:beerchug:


----------



## schmiddr2 (Aug 10, 2009)

*Re: Good bbq, good times and some great music*

That is a hell of an offer. A little far for me right now, but I hope it turns out well.


----------



## MUGWUMP (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Good bbq, good times and some great music*

:laugh: I saw Lagrange...and thought "Cool!" then saw the GA.

I'm in Illinois. La Grange ppppp


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Good bbq, good times and some great music*



schmiddr2 said:


> That is a hell of an offer. A little far for me right now, but I hope it turns out well.


Ya, its something i've been thinking about for a while now and just got the green light frome the owners. 
So hopefully we can get smething going here.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

*Re: Good bbq, good times and some great music*



MUGWUMP said:


> :laugh: I saw Lagrange...and thought "Cool!" then saw the GA.
> 
> I'm in Illinois. La Grange ppppp


:laugh::laugh::laugh: That sucks.


----------



## slowsedan01 (May 4, 2008)

Sound like fun. To far for me!


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

slowsedan01 said:


> Sound like fun. To far for me!


Hopefully i'm not seeing the start of a pattern here.:smoking:


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

Just sayin...................


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

Looks like just over an hour from Atlanta. Ally and I should be able to make it.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm thinking the about 3/24, And if the weather turns out to be bad there is a parking garage about five mins away that i have got the go ahead on.
so........ Whats up guys bbq, beer and tunes any takers?


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)

That's the weekend of SBN, so we'll be down in Florida for that. The weekend after should be good.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

strakele said:


> That's the weekend of SBN, so we'll be down in Florida for that. The weekend after should be good.


Ok, Thats good for me also. I was just throwing a date out there to try and solidify things. 
If anyone else can't make it then i'll try to work it out.


----------



## thomasluke (Jun 10, 2011)

So lets try out 4/7 or 4/8. The eigth would be without lunch but if thats what works out best then......


----------

